# Eye Jewelry Concept



## Ashley (Jul 24, 2008)

This is part of the Eye Jewelry Project by Erin Klarenbeek.

Thank goodness it's just an art concept and not a product someone is trying to push!







SOURCE


----------



## peachface (Jul 24, 2008)

Yikes...


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jul 24, 2008)

*Horrid !*


----------



## Karren (Jul 24, 2008)

Ouch!!! I hate putting drops in my eyes!! Lol


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Eww


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

this is crazy!


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 24, 2008)

That would bother me!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm...why would someone want to wear that?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 24, 2008)

Very odd.


----------



## katana (Jul 24, 2008)

Interesting Art.....


----------



## daer0n (Jul 24, 2008)

That would only be good for a makeup contest or something, like our DTB's lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 25, 2008)

wow. Wouldn't it be pulled down by the weight of the jewels? how random and crazy





thanks for posting!


----------



## Anthea (Jul 25, 2008)

Ekk, I wonder what the vision is like


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2008)

I guess it just pops in like a contact lense. Knowing me..I would somehow manage to pull out my eyeball with it lol


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jul 26, 2008)

That is just plain nuts.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 26, 2008)

The video is all sorts of creepy. No gusta, no gusta!

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess it just pops in like a contact lense. Knowing me..I would somehow manage to pull out my eyeball with it lol ROFL.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 26, 2008)

Those would be SUPER cool for a photoshoot or runway make up, but for everyday? Nah LoL, but still really cool


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 26, 2008)

Nuh uh not happening to my peepers.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 28, 2008)

it looks like their crying and the tears are suspended.

although ive seen eyeball tattooing and that i never ever got.


----------



## Domitilla (Jul 28, 2008)

I actually kind of like it


----------



## Jinx (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## vesna (Aug 7, 2008)

That's so freaky.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Domitilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually kind of like it Whew, I thought I was gonna be the only one. lol...I definitely think it's strange, but that's what makes it so awesome. I wouldn't wear it everyday, but it'd be fun to wear for Halloween or something.


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 7, 2008)

i can't imagine how irritating to the eyes it would be to blink with that wire/string there, you would have to blink a lot.. gah... the string.. blinking.. i don't wanna think about it


----------



## abaddon248 (Aug 7, 2008)

the girl the video looks like her eye is really irritating her ...eyelashes look soaked


----------



## Darla (Aug 7, 2008)

ok i need to find the pic. i actually saw some kind of thing that would stay attached to the eyeball. absolutely crazy


----------



## Roxie (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't understand what these people are thinking when they come up with these...


----------



## Darla (Aug 8, 2008)

found what i was looking for source

"Eye Jewelry" Implanted in the Netherlands

(April 2004)

Eye surgeons at the Netherlands Institute for Innovative Ocular Surgery have implanted tiny pieces of jewelry called "JewelEye" under the conjunctiva of the eyes of six women and one man in cosmetic surgery pioneered by ophthalmologists in Rotterdam. The procedure involves inserting a 3.5 mm (0.13 inch) wide piece of specially developed jewelry -- the range includes a glittering half-moon or heart -- into the eye's conjunctiva under local anesthetic at a cost of 500 to 1,000 euros ($610 to $1232). The implant is made of platinum.











The piece of jewelry is inserted in the conjunctiva -- the mucous membrane lining the inner surface of the eyelids and front of the eyeball -- in sterile conditions using an operating microscope in a procedure taking about 15 minutes. Gerrit Melles, director of the Netherlands Institute for Innovative Ocular Surgery said, "Without doing any harm to the eye we can implant a jewel in the conjunctiva, So far we have not seen any side effects or complications and we don't expect any in the future."

The Rotterdam-based institute, which develops new ocular surgical techniques in corneal, cataract and retinal surgery, developed and patented the jewelry made with special materials and the surgical procedure. The institute, which carries out the procedure in cooperation with an eye clinic near the city of Utrecht, said it has a waiting list for people who wanted the implant.

However, British eye experts disagree and fear cosmetic invasive surgery could harm the eye. Eyecare Trust spokesman John Dart, a consultant ophthalmic surgeon at Moorfields Eye Hospital in London, said this type of surgery could irritate the eye. "The stud is quite likely to move around and migrate because the tissue in the conjunctiva is quite loose," he said. "Any movement is likely to cause inflammation. If it moves, there will be some scar tissue and you could get some bleeding."

Richmond Eye.com Editor's Comments:

Other potential problems associated with this implant include:

*

There appears to be a lack of appropriate studies examining the safety of this type of implant, and the material involved, in the human eye. Typically such procedures would be performed initially in non-seeing eyes to determine a track record of long term safety before performing the procedure in seeing eyes.

*

While platinum is generally considered to be inert, any foreign body within the conjunctiva may incite an inflammatory response which may require medical treatment or removal of the implant.

*

Many metals are extremely toxic to the eye, both externally and internally. Is there any regulatory agency monitoring the purity and refinement of the platinum used in these implants, and that they are free of other potentially toxic contaminants or other metals even in low concentration? Even low concentrations of toxic metals and chemicals could leach into the eye, leading to long-term visual loss.

*

It is questionable how refined the edges of the implant are, and what quality control measures are used to determine how the implant is made and how smooth it is. For example, intraocular lens implants undergo stringent quality control requirements, and the edges of the implants appear smooth even under scanning electron microscopy. Even the slightest roughness of the edge of this metallic implant may lead to extrusion through the conjunctiva, migration over the surface of the eye under the conjunctiva, and even erosion into the eye. The constant blinking of the eyelids over the implant and the movement of the eye under the lids creates continuous forces onto the implant which would lead to migration or erosion.

*

Even minimal trauma to the eye over the area of the implant, including eye rubbing, could impale the implant into the eye, creating a surgical emergency with a likely loss of vision.

*

The implant could migrate into the sub-tenon's capsule space, where it could subsequently migrate into the orbit behind the eye, making it virtually non-retrievable.

In general, undergoing implantation of a metallic object such as this onto the eye should be done with extreme caution, with the knowledge of the risk to the eye and of visual loss, and that the implant will likely need to be removed in the future.


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif found what i was looking for source

"Eye Jewelry" Implanted in the Netherlands

(April 2004)

Eye surgeons at the Netherlands Institute for Innovative Ocular Surgery have implanted tiny pieces of jewelry called "JewelEye" under the conjunctiva of the eyes of six women and one man in cosmetic surgery pioneered by ophthalmologists in Rotterdam. The procedure involves inserting a 3.5 mm (0.13 inch) wide piece of specially developed jewelry -- the range includes a glittering half-moon or heart -- into the eye's conjunctiva under local anesthetic at a cost of 500 to 1,000 euros ($610 to $1232). The implant is made of platinum.

http://www.richmondeye.com/images/eyejewel.jpg

http://www.richmondeye.com/images/eyejewel2.jpg

The piece of jewelry is inserted in the conjunctiva -- the mucous membrane lining the inner surface of the eyelids and front of the eyeball -- in sterile conditions using an operating microscope in a procedure taking about 15 minutes. Gerrit Melles, director of the Netherlands Institute for Innovative Ocular Surgery said, "Without doing any harm to the eye we can implant a jewel in the conjunctiva, So far we have not seen any side effects or complications and we don't expect any in the future."

The Rotterdam-based institute, which develops new ocular surgical techniques in corneal, cataract and retinal surgery, developed and patented the jewelry made with special materials and the surgical procedure. The institute, which carries out the procedure in cooperation with an eye clinic near the city of Utrecht, said it has a waiting list for people who wanted the implant.

However, British eye experts disagree and fear cosmetic invasive surgery could harm the eye. Eyecare Trust spokesman John Dart, a consultant ophthalmic surgeon at Moorfields Eye Hospital in London, said this type of surgery could irritate the eye. "The stud is quite likely to move around and migrate because the tissue in the conjunctiva is quite loose," he said. "Any movement is likely to cause inflammation. If it moves, there will be some scar tissue and you could get some bleeding."

Richmond Eye.com Editor's Comments:

Other potential problems associated with this implant include:

*

There appears to be a lack of appropriate studies examining the safety of this type of implant, and the material involved, in the human eye. Typically such procedures would be performed initially in non-seeing eyes to determine a track record of long term safety before performing the procedure in seeing eyes.

*

While platinum is generally considered to be inert, any foreign body within the conjunctiva may incite an inflammatory response which may require medical treatment or removal of the implant.

*

Many metals are extremely toxic to the eye, both externally and internally. Is there any regulatory agency monitoring the purity and refinement of the platinum used in these implants, and that they are free of other potentially toxic contaminants or other metals even in low concentration? Even low concentrations of toxic metals and chemicals could leach into the eye, leading to long-term visual loss.

*

It is questionable how refined the edges of the implant are, and what quality control measures are used to determine how the implant is made and how smooth it is. For example, intraocular lens implants undergo stringent quality control requirements, and the edges of the implants appear smooth even under scanning electron microscopy. Even the slightest roughness of the edge of this metallic implant may lead to extrusion through the conjunctiva, migration over the surface of the eye under the conjunctiva, and even erosion into the eye. The constant blinking of the eyelids over the implant and the movement of the eye under the lids creates continuous forces onto the implant which would lead to migration or erosion.

*

Even minimal trauma to the eye over the area of the implant, including eye rubbing, could impale the implant into the eye, creating a surgical emergency with a likely loss of vision.

*

The implant could migrate into the sub-tenon's capsule space, where it could subsequently migrate into the orbit behind the eye, making it virtually non-retrievable.

In general, undergoing implantation of a metallic object such as this onto the eye should be done with extreme caution, with the knowledge of the risk to the eye and of visual loss, and that the implant will likely need to be removed in the future.

MotherFATHER that looks like it hurts!!! While the fishing line/contact thing looks weird, I'd take that over someone shoving metal into my freakin' eyeball anyday. You come near my eyes with something like that, someone's getting an ass whipping, and it aint me.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2008)

Ooh freaky, i could never pull that off.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 18, 2008)

thats just...wrong


----------



## Ashley (Aug 18, 2008)

Darla - I've also seen pics of an eye tattoo!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 30, 2008)

that looks like it hurts!!


----------



## Darla (Aug 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla - I've also seen pics of an eye tattoo!



seriously i never even knew something like that existed until you said that.
errrr not for me i don't even have any of the regular tatooos.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it's cool!


----------

